# Does anyone know where I can buy Barry M Cosmetics in the USA for cheap?



## diannekaye (Jul 2, 2010)

I know you can order them off their website but shipping is ridiculous!!! I really want to get a bunch of dazzle dusts and nail paints but I so don't want to pay so much money for them!




Please help guys


----------



## mellee8485 (Jul 5, 2010)

the best thing to do would be an international swap with someone in the UK, i know a lot of people on youtube do it to get items that are not usually available to them. Otherwise try makeupalley. There are a lot of international swappers on there. Hope this helps


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do they even sell that here?


----------



## Minka (Jul 6, 2010)

There's some people selling them on Ebay.

That may be where I'll end up buying mine.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea, ebay is where I was planning on buying mine. Or request a cp on here, or makeupalley.


----------



## iLoveFrontcover (Jul 6, 2010)

If you ever want anyone to buy them and send them to you i would be willing to help.


----------



## Lovemymakeup (Feb 3, 2012)

You can now by Barry M in the U.S at mymakeupcrush.com : )


----------



## Linaarena (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you, will have to check them out


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2012)

you can also buy barry m at devucosmetics.com. great site!


----------



## CarlaN (Jun 22, 2013)

I do, I do!
I'm lemming the Pillar Box Red Lip Paint.
Would you take PayPal?.


----------



## imelysa (Jun 22, 2013)

anyone in the UK interested in a swap? LOL i keep asking around and nothing...pretty pleasseseeeee


----------



## karlie (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm in the UK and would be interested.


----------

